

"Please do not be afraid. I am a medical robot" [video] - Robin_Message
http://www.created-to-help-you.com/

======
iandanforth
Loved it! I really liked that robot view looked like it was using feature
detection.

~~~
bitwize
I liked that and the initialization screen on the "face" \-- like old-school
arcade machine bootup test screens. Really lends to credibility of the robot
as a _device_.

------
Robin_Message
I love the description on their blog about why they made this film:

"This is not a film about robots going haywire and becoming hell bent on world
domination. The fear of machines is well trodden ground. Instead, _Dr. Easy_
suggests that these machines function perfectly but have an impossible task,
because humans are faulty machines."

------
InternalRun
Amazing, disappointed it ended I was really into it. Something like this could
be made into a whole movie.

~~~
Robin_Message
Happily, that is what they are planning. This is the apparently based on the
first chapter of _The Red Men_ by Matthew De Abaitua.

------
od2m
Hideously bad dialog.

~~~
manicdee
Very wooden. Almost synthetic. Definitely stiff.

------
6d0debc071
spoiler, don't read if haven't watched:

I was expecting the robot's drug send him to sleepy land.

~~~
Robin_Message
I figured that would undermine the whole thing, like how no-one uses the Red
Cross or Crescent as cover (well, almost no-one, someone has probably done it,
but it is obviously nuts.)

